# i wanna work in Calgary



## dj6246 (Oct 25, 2008)

are there many job openings in Calgary?




i dont live anywhere near Canada though...but i'd like to work there coz my special someone will be working there soon....


----------



## dalaney (Oct 7, 2008)

dj6246 said:


> are there many job openings in Calgary?
> 
> 
> > Try the emigrate2 website. Don't know what kind of work you looking for but there is a list of jobs for most sectors.
> ...


----------



## dj6246 (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks. i do hope i find something useful at the webite. =)


the kind of job im looking for is food-service related....like being an assistant manager/supervisor in a resto...


you guys looking for a nutritionist-dietician / diabetes educator? i can fill those positions in, too. =)


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

dj6246 said:


> thanks. i do hope i find something useful at the webite. =)
> 
> 
> the kind of job im looking for is food-service related....like being an assistant manager/supervisor in a resto...
> ...


We hear Starbucks (not sure if that is really the sort of thing you mean - but might be a good first step???) are very keen to bring out good people with relevant experience. That might be worth exploring.

Eamonn & Janet.


----------

